# Accommodation Certificate restrictions



## travelplanner70 (Dec 16, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Interval Intl. about reserving a week with an AC that I have.  She claimed that I could not reserve any available week in the 59-day window.  She said that I am still bound by the grid of locations on the AC.  I said that that did not make sense because then there would be no difference if an exchange were made within the 59-day window or any other time.  She stuck to her position that an AC is always bound by the grid on the AC no matter how close to the reservation you are.

Can anyone confirm that?  Have the rules changed, or am I not remembering the rules correctly?

Thanks for clarifying this for me.


----------



## newowner (Dec 16, 2010)

I believe the agent was correct.  That said, I don't think all AC's have the same grid.  Some are far more restrictive than others.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 16, 2010)

travelplanner70 said:


> I just got off the phone with Interval Intl. about reserving a week with an AC that I have.  She claimed that I could not reserve any available week in the 59-day window.  She said that I am still bound by the grid of locations on the AC.  I said that that did not make sense because then there would be no difference if an exchange were made within the 59-day window or any other time.  She stuck to her position that an AC is always bound by the grid on the AC no matter how close to the reservation you are.
> 
> Can anyone confirm that?  Have the rules changed, or am I not remembering the rules correctly?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this for me.



I am a little confused by what you explained, but my understanding is that there are certain locations that you can reserve from today until the point the AC expires (up to one year). And there are some locations (the most prime, I would guess) that can only be reserved 59 days or less from arrival. I used an AC last year to get a second unit at Aruba SC. I had to wait until 59 days out to reserve. 

Am I addressing your issue?


----------



## dmbrand (Dec 16, 2010)

There are different ACs given out by II.  I have one of the most restricted ones right now, as a result of purchasing a Getaway.  My fee to redeem it is only an exchange fee, therefore, I feel it is a fair trade-off.  These are best used to visit Orlando, Las Vegas, Branson, and other over-supplied, off peak areas.  I think the key to this is supply.  Even in off-peak times, certain areas will not show on the grid.  One example is Wisconsin in winter.  I mean, who else but native Wisconsinites want to visit these resorts in the dead of winter!  Yet, they are not on the grid. 

The other ACs, often given with a deposit of a unit, do not seem to have any restrictions in the flex time(under 59 days).  The fees to redeem them are higher....$199 for a studio, $249 for a 1bd, and $299 for a 2bd.

These are the only two types I have encountered.  Maybe someone else can shed light on any other ACs.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 16, 2010)

dmbrand said:


> There are different ACs given out by II.  I have one of the most restricted ones right now, as a result of purchasing a Getaway.  My fee to redeem it is only an exchange fee, therefore, I feel it is a fair trade-off.  These are best used to visit Orlando, Las Vegas, Branson, and other over-supplied, off peak areas.  I think the key to this is supply.  Even in off-peak times, certain areas will not show on the grid.  One example is Wisconsin in winter.  I mean, who else but native Wisconsinites want to visit these resorts in the dead of winter!  Yet, they are not on the grid.
> 
> The other ACs, often given with a deposit of a unit, do not seem to have any restrictions in the flex time(under 59 days).  The fees to redeem them are higher....$199 for a studio, $249 for a 1bd, and $299 for a 2bd.
> 
> These are the only two types I have encountered.  Maybe someone else can shed light on any other ACs.



Ah, ok. I was not aware of the different types. I have received them for depositing Phuket. (A five year benefit from the resort.) And, as a benefit from II for depositing SC. They are both in the $199+ range to redeem and have decent flexibility.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Dec 16, 2010)

My AC is the kind where you pay $299 for a 2 bedroom, etc.  So mine I thought would be good for any exchange within the 59 day exchange window.  The II rep told me tonight that it did not matter whether it was within 59 days.  I still could only go by the grid.  That explanation goes against what I have done in the past - hence my question to Tuggers - have the rules changed or did the II rep not know what she was talking about?

Thanks again.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 16, 2010)

travelplanner70 said:


> My AC is the kind where you pay $299 for a 2 bedroom, etc.  So mine I thought would be good for any exchange within the 59 day exchange window.  The II rep told me tonight that it did not matter whether it was within 59 days.  I still could only go by the grid.  That explanation goes against what I have done in the past - hence my question to Tuggers - have the rules changed or did the II rep not know what she was talking about?
> 
> Thanks again.



That would be new info for me too. I thought everything opened at 59 days--and thought I had experienced that too. I would call back and speak with someone else.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the newer ACs are now almost all the more restricted type. It seems that most are only offered the ones where you must select from the grid regardless of how close to checkin you are.

From reading past posts, I would say this has been the case for about the lat 9 to 12 months.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 16, 2010)

What grid are you talking about?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Dec 16, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the newer ACs are now almost all the more restricted type. It seems that most are only offered the ones where you must select from the grid regardless of how close to checkin you are.
> 
> From reading past posts, I would say this has been the case for about the lat 9 to 12 months.



My last one was issued in August for depositing Aruba. I have a grid, but I do get flexchange less than 59 days. Here's a copy and paste from it:

This Certificate entitles you to a full week of resort accommodations at an Interval International
member resort, at the following special rates:
Studio - US 199.00
One-bedroom - US 249.00
Two-bedroom or larger - US 299.00
You can select from a wide variety of exciting destinations and dates as listed on the back of this

Certificate and reserve from one year until just 24 hours before travel. If you plan at least 60 days in
advance, and your choice is not immediately available, you may place a request.

*If you are planning your vacation less than 59 days prior to your desired travel date, you may choose
from any travel destinations available through our Flexchange program and be issued an Instant
Confirmation.*

Special Instructions: DEPOSIT MAILER OFFER


*OP: What is the language on your AC?*


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 16, 2010)

It seems then that the ACs being offered as bonuses (the loyal customer and ones given for getaway purchase) are the more restrictive ones. Perhaps only those given for depositing your week have the 59 day flexchange option?


----------



## wof45 (Dec 16, 2010)

this was the certificate we got for enrolling in DC points

*This Certificate entitles you to a full week of accommodations at an Interval International member
resort!
You can select from a wide variety of exciting destinations and dates as listed on the back of this
Certificate and reserve from one year until just 24 hours before travel. If you plan at least 60 days in
advance, and your choice is not immediately available, you may place a request.
Fee: Applicable Exchange Fee.*

the grid does not copy well.
it appears as part of CA usage, and lists regions and months the regions are available.
you select the region(s) and month(s) and get a list of available properties and weeks as with a normal search.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Dec 17, 2010)

Good news!  The II rep did not know what she was talking about.  I went back to the original AC to read the fine print - this info was not available on the II web site under my account, but on the original certificate emailed to me.  I can trade for any location within 59 days. :whoopie:   Thanks to all the responses which spurred me to find the original certificate.


----------



## kjd (Dec 17, 2010)

I've never been a big fan of AC's because of the restrictions, the costs of using them and the limited availability of inventory to trade for.  At $299 for a two bedroom I think you're better off looking at the getaways for a few dollars more.  I think that the AC's make sense if you're getting one for a unit that you can't use.  However, I'd rather turn the unit in for MRP's if I can or give the AC away to one of my relatives.


----------



## Ann in CA (Dec 17, 2010)

Depends on how flexible you are.  We added a second week at Ko Olina using an AC (for depositing Waiohai) and felt our 3 bdroom oceanview well worth the effort.  It even matched up perfectly with our previously booked week at Ko Olina.


----------

